# cutter is not responding to poll size ?



## hudmun (Jun 26, 2010)

We just hooked up a lynx 24'' cutter, using VE LXi expert software.

We were able to cut vinyl but when we are in production manager and after loading vinyl we select user defined in material click the [ ? ]
button, it displays " cutter not responding to poll size" 
so it dosn't display width of vinyl on cutter.

any one know how to get this to work?


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is always a comunicatioin issue(obviously) but since you don't state which port your hooked up to weather is serial or USB, if its USB make sure you have the correct windows driver installed, make sure you LXI software has the exact plotter model chosen(this will not be the case if your plotter is newer than your software program), if its serial connection make sure that your port setting on your computer match those of your machine(plotter)like the baud rate and stop bits and flow control, the flow control usually the cause of this.


----------

